# transfer from nuc to hive



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

If going from a 5 frame to a 10 frame, I'd transfer when they have five frames of bees. You need plenty of bees to patrol the hive for shb and guard against stronger hives. Don't leave the full width open at first, just to give them a little help having less of an opening to defend.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

All seems good as jadeguppy listed. I wouldn't put the empty nuc under the hive you just transferred. I'd put the new hive in old hive spot, and let the bees foraging, come back home to their new box, and not have them going into 2 boxes in the same spot.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi, 

I should mention, it is a top bar nuc, so the empty nuc would be completely open at the top once I move the bars, like it was a trough. I just figured there might be some stragglers on the walls of the nuc.


Richinbama said:


> All seems good as jadeguppy listed. I wouldn't put the empty nuc under the hive you just transferred. I'd put the new hive in old hive spot, and let the bees foraging, come back home to their new box, and not have them going into 2 boxes in the same spot.


----------



## Yunzow (Mar 16, 2017)

I keep forgetting to mention it is a top bar nuc. But I get the gist of this. Once they are covering all the combs. And reduce the entrance so they can guard. Cool thanks!



Jadeguppy said:


> If going from a 5 frame to a 10 frame, I'd transfer when they have five frames of bees. You need plenty of bees to patrol the hive for shb and guard against stronger hives. Don't leave the full width open at first, just to give them a little help having less of an opening to defend.


----------

